# Talbot County Lease Available - 753 acres



## Forester73 (Oct 10, 2008)

753 acres in Talbot County available for lease 2008-09 season.  $5000 for lease.  This property has never been leased before.  Bordered by large tracts under QDMA.


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow ! Great Deal.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang that is a DEAL...Is it all freash cut over or something????? Timber company land?


----------



## Forester73 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Land Description*

This tract is privately owned land.  The property consists of heavily thinned sand pines with dense understory.  The tract is bisected by a four lane highway and a railroad.  There are two ponds on the property and some natural longleaf areas.  The tract also has two power line r.o.w. through it.  Property has great turkey population and holds a lot of deer.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 12, 2008)

There's a four lane highway in Talbot county ?


----------



## Forester73 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Talbot lease*

Dave 

You need to get out more often.  There is a four lane highway from Columbus to Fort Valley.  From Columbus to Geneva it is HWY 80 and then it becomes HWY 96.


----------



## riddler (Oct 13, 2008)

Can you provide additional information on the exact location on 96.  I have some land on HWY 96 as well that the 4 lane goes through.  If you have the coordinates, I will Google Earth it.  Or you can send details to dridley@windstream.net


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is it property that boarders or used to be part of TMI?  Does the sand company own it?


----------



## Forester73 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Talbot County*

Property borders Sand Company land and borders TMI.


----------



## jflog (Oct 14, 2008)

*PM Sent*

Sent PM yesterday.  Waiting on reply.


----------



## Forester73 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Talbot lease*

responded and emailed maps


----------



## deputy430 (Oct 20, 2008)

is this land still available?


----------



## Forester73 (Oct 22, 2008)

*land still available*

Land is still available.  pm me your email address for maps.
THanks


----------



## GREG GILBERT (Nov 4, 2008)

Is Land Still Available:if So E-mail Me:greggilbert@cummingutilities.com


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Nov 5, 2008)

*land still available*

Send you a pm about the land (very interested)


----------



## dchfm123 (Nov 5, 2008)

corner of sandpit rd/mock rd and 96?


----------



## bulldogfans34 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you send maps and info to bulldogfans34@hotmail.com


----------



## dprince (Nov 15, 2008)

Forester73 said:


> 753 acres in Talbot County available for lease 2008-09 season.  $5000 for lease.  This property has never been leased before.  Bordered by large tracts under QDMA.



Please contact me about this lease.

prin6258@bellsouth.net 4785380205


----------



## BLK08ROCKERC (Nov 18, 2008)

If still available, very interested.  please call 229-938-5117


----------



## Abolt (Nov 24, 2008)

If still available, please contact me: 678-588-6387.

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## Forester73 (Nov 25, 2008)

Land is still available.  PM me your email address and I will send you maps.  Yes it is the property at the intersection of sand pit road, mauk rd and hwy 96.


----------



## quality hunter (Nov 26, 2008)

If anyone gets this land I would love to lease it with you with no more than seven people we could plant some serious food plots and have a jam up club in a Qdm county.

James


----------



## jessicay (Nov 26, 2008)

*lets all start a club*



quality hunter said:


> If anyone gets this land I would love to lease it with you with no more than seven people we could plant some serious food plots and have a jam up club in a Qdm county.
> 
> James



I cant afford to get it my self but if anyone gets it please PM me


----------



## chazelip (Nov 26, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------



## tealboy1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would also be interested in a membership should leaseholder want florida member who will only show up once or twice per yr.


----------



## pank (Nov 29, 2008)

*Interested and have a group*

I have 4 buddies and we'd be interested in leasing this whole property and keeping the group small with just us 5.  Let me know if it's still available and I'll leave my number to call you.  Thanks.

Pank


----------



## rjohnstone (Nov 30, 2008)

*talbot county lease*

i am very interested in the land. please pm me so i can find out some info and possibly schedule a date to look at land


----------



## Forester73 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lease is currently still available.  Please pm me your email address and I will send you maps and more information about the property.  The lease is currently for the 2008-2009 deer and turkey season.  Lease ends June 1, 2009.  The lease will be prorated for the current available season days left.  The lease holder will have first dibs on the 2009-2010 season.  I prefer to correspond via private messages and email due to the large volume of responses.  

payton@setimberland.com 

Thanks 

Payton


----------



## SouthTexas (Nov 30, 2008)

*Land for lease*

If this land is still available I along with four guys I know from church would be interested and would like to know something soon. Let me know...
jheathm1@yahoo.com


----------



## jeds (Mar 2, 2009)

is this land still up for lease? if so can i have your number?


----------



## Forester73 (Mar 2, 2009)

*yes*

yes



jeds said:


> is this land still up for lease? if so can i have your number?


----------



## kno3mike (Mar 5, 2009)

E-mail sent...thank you.


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Mar 11, 2009)

Email and PM sent.....


----------



## Jameshenry (Mar 18, 2009)

PLEASE SEND MAPS AND INFO.THANKS,E-MAIL  grunts_1@yahoo.com


----------



## ghedden (Mar 19, 2009)

is this lease still available? if so, can you email me some info? such as directions,land map, & contact #.        ghedden@yahoo.com


----------

